# Budgie or cockatiel



## Freda (Mar 12, 2010)

Which is the best to tame & talk.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I think they are both the same if you buy a young bird which is used to being handled. I have had both and both were great fun. Very tame. My tiel was more affectionate then the budgie but she was a female and he was a male so maybe that was why?


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

As Zayna said, both budgies and cockatiels are easy to tame. From my experience, it's the budgies who are the tamest.
As for talking, budgies are generally better at it.


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah in my experience the budgies we've had have been more affectionate than our cockatiel and budgies do make better talkers, Hooky is the best budgie we have ever had he is so tame and just wants to be with you all the time, hes a brill talker too


----------

